# Looking to VOT to CRO / Signal Intelligence Specialist



## Timmy449 (14 Feb 2021)

Can any CRO / Signal Intelligence Specialist comment on if the trade is generally considered to be a good trade?

What are some of the pros and cons to the job?


----------

